# 2005 Bontrager Race X Lite Aero Wheelset Weight?



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

Anyone out there know the weight of this wheelset?. It is the one that comes standard on the 2005 Madone 5.9.

Any other input on this wheelset such as durability over the standard race x lite wheelset would be apreciated

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

mwinoski said:


> Anyone out there know the weight of this wheelset?. It is the one that comes standard on the 2005 Madone 5.9.
> 
> Any other input on this wheelset such as durability over the standard race x lite wheelset would be apreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


 They were advertising the 2004 race-x-lite aero at 1710 grams/pair. I'm just picked up a new pair of '05 that appear to be identical to the 04 except for the graphics. Haven't weighed 'em, though. 

They are reputed to be very stiff and durable.


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

*strong with aero advantage*

I have been using these wheels for nearly 2 seasons for everything and have gained confidence in their structure to withstand all the rigours of road riding: bad terrain, hard out of saddle sprinting/climbing, downhill etc. Only needed slight truing after a fall at 25mph. I am a light rider on a medium size 53 frame. My point is they are extremely reliable wheels that do also help me glide easier on the flats being semi aero and decently light for such a design but most importantly give me confidence under my feet. Bontrager claim to have shaved some 30 or 50 g off this wheel set for 2005... well thats equivelent to 2 darts or a small teacup !... one only starts noticing the difference in weight on wheels in 100s of grammes. Mine are 2003 and were quoted at 1690g. I have been contemplating a pair of Rolff Prima Elan Aero (aero spoked, not deep rimmed) that weigh 1300g all in, for climbing: and I know I would feel the difference in weight with them!... However, I've been round this weight weenie merry-go-round many times (and will again I'm sure when the next batch of air-lite products hit the streets) but I have always felt that lightest isnt necessarily balanced and more importantly safe.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*about the elans*

i hate to say it but i would stay away from the rolf prima elans. i had a pair, i weigh about 150lbs, and the front wheel buckled rolling on the driveway. then the problem was they said i must have hit something because that wheel wont do that, well it did and there was no signs of impact or anything out of the ordinary. therefore no warrenty just a fat price tag for the rebuild. just a warning.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank you all for the excellent replys. The 1710grms per pair seems to be the current weight on this wheelset.

I am going to be purchasing the Trek Madone 5.9 and it comes standard with this wheelset. I am seriously considering swapping them out for race x lite. It would shave almost a 1/2 pound of rotating weight. I ride with a local club and the race x lites seem to be better suited for the type of stop and fast start, occasional sprints type of riding we do. Even though I am in Florida where it is relatively flat for the most part. I currently am using Mavics excellent 2004 Ksyrium SL wheelset that spins up real fast, is nice and lite but real scary in crosswinds due to the bladed spokes.

Thanks again for all the great replys


----------

